# ZFS hangs



## chancey (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm testing various ZFS setups on vmware running freebsd 8.0. It was working great until I simulated a failed vdev by shutting down, deleting a virtual drive and booting again. Now zfs and zpool just hangs whenever I try try to do anything, I get no response and cannot force quit the processes via control-c or kill -9.

Whats going on? I thought ZFS was supposed to be stable on freebsd? Where can I get to the zfs system logs?

Thanks


----------



## chancey (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like ive got the same trouble as this guy http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10012&highlight=zfs+freeze

Using that nifty ctrl-t command I can see it sticking on spa_namespace_lock, there is already a bug posted for this http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-amd64@freebsd.org/msg00207.html but i'm not sure if its active.

A bit of googling suggests it might be a mutex lock which makes sense. Its ZFS v13, maybe upgrading to 14 will fix it? How would I do that?


----------

